# Bài tập vận động lưng, cổ cho bé



## VanPhucCare (2/7/21)

*Bài tập vận động lưng, cổ cho bé




*​





Giới thiệu với các mẹ bộ Video “*Quick tips 1 minus*” – Kiến thức chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh với độ dài 1 phút.





Xuất phát từ mong muốn được đồng hành, chia sẻ những khó khăn, vất vả cùng các mẹ trong chặng đường dài nuôi dạy con khôn lớn.
Vạn Phúc đã bắt tay vào sản xuất bộ Video “Quick tips 1 minus”. Nhắm chia sẻ kỹ năng, kinh nghiệm, tư duy và kiến thức đúng đắn, về chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh 1 cách đơn giản và dễ dàng nhất, tới các bạn chuẩn bị hay đang bước trên chặng đường nuôi dạy con trẻ.





Chúng tôi rất mong nhận được những bình luận, câu hỏi, cũng như nút chia sẻ từ các bạn quan tâm dưới mỗi video. Mỗi hành động thể hiện sự quan tâm từ các bạn chính là động lực để chúng tôi tiếp tục hoàn thiện bộ Video ”Quick tips 1 minus” này.
--------------------------*--------------------------
*Vạn Phúc Care* – Hành trình cùng mẹ, trải đày yêu thương.
Địa Chỉ: 21A Nguyễn Khang - Trung Hòa - Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
Hotline: 0364746698

Local Maps: goo.gl/maps/3AzWXG3cy4G2zpS78
Website: htps://vanphuccare.com/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Twtter: https://twitter.com/care_phuc
Pinterest: Vạn Phúc Care (vanphuccare) - Profile | Pinterest
Instagram: Login • Instagram
Flickr: Vạn Phúc Care
Linkedin: https://linkedin.com/in/vạn-phúc-care-0423a3215/


----------



## Linh Trang (10/7/21)

Nhìn video bé đáng yêu quá! <3


----------



## VanPhucCare (10/7/21)

Linh Trang nói:


> Nhìn video bé đáng yêu quá! <3


Cảm ơn mẹ!


----------

